# DIY flounder gig



## gater (May 25, 2004)

To expand on the LED light thread I wanted to share a cheap inexpensive way to build a flonder gig. The gigs pictured aer two part and about 6 ft long total. They are made from 1" pvc pipe and I am using 3/8 stainless allthread for the barb. The barb is held in place using fiberglass resin. I'm sure a two part epoxy would work great in its place. I built these in two pieces so if the barb ever came loose I could redo it, and they store easier. I have not had one fail but I have extra heads made just in case one does. Gater


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats slick man! Good idea


-mac-


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

A good friend of mine made some exactly like that but he used the Stainless tip from a thermo weld (sharpened), in his line of work it was easy to get those but the all thread is a good idea. He also made it to where it would break down after use and the barb would be contained inside the shaft of the pvc....

Good post.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Idea, Congrats!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those all threads hold hardcore. I build single shaft gigs as well and have found out they make your gig placement much better. I like this idea better and its surely lighter than my wood handle gigs. 



















This is how the blank looks








-mac-


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is one that I built. It is made of Stainless. The Cone Adapter came from Ruggedmetal.com


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

blaminack said:


> Here is one that I built. It is made of Stainless. The Cone Adapter came from Ruggedmetal.com


is there any flounder left after you hit it with that?:cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Headshot


-mac-


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, we are mostly wading so you get to make better shot placement.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmmm. I think I am going to make a head for a gig at work tomorrow.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

*Feel the Steel!*

It works double duty in a Zombie Apocalypse!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

poor flounders


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

That is looking darned beastly!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, here is an example of how well the all thread gig worked! LOL I was thinking that I went a little over board using such big all thread (3/8) but hey, it works freaking awesome! Me and my buddy Ernie went to East Bay here in Panama City FL, and got our 2 man limit with two fish over 20". All thread is the ONLY way to go for me from now on. Zips on and doesn't come off until you MAKE it come off.


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

Instead of using the apoxy could you use two nuts one inside and one outside and tighten the heck out of it...


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Do they make a pvc fitting threaded on both sides? That way you can flip it and have the gig stored inside the pvc when you're not using it. I only bring this up because my 2 year old can pretty much make a weapon out of anything and I would rather get hit with a pvc pipe than 3/8 allthread.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

live2fish247 said:


> Do they make a pvc fitting threaded on both sides? That way you can flip it and have the gig stored inside the pvc when you're not using it. I only bring this up because my 2 year old can pretty much make a weapon out of anything and I would rather get hit with a pvc pipe than 3/8 allthread.lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I think you could put two threaded caps back to back and use a nut on the inside of each to sandwich the caps on the end of the allthread that way you could flip it when not in use.

-mac-


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

At the end of pole have a glue/to thread, then a male adapter small piece of pipe then another male adapter. Epoxy gig to one male adapter so when your finished for the night unscrew and turn it around. I hope this helps... hello gator..


----------

